# Can someone ID these two fish..



## the_cheat911 (Feb 5, 2010)

Can someone ID these two fish..
Took photos at sydney aquarium last week for a photography assignment but dont know the names can anyone help me out?

Think im finally in the right place. haha


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The first one is an ornate trunkfish the second is another trunkfish but not sure which kind.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not an expert on saltwater fish, but the first one looks like a female shaws cowfish to me. The shape on the second one looks a little odd, but it also has horns like a cowfish (small ones). It might be a young male - I read that they are more colorful than the females.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The brown one is _Aracana aurita_, for sure.

The colored one?
I don't know.
I think it is also a Shaw's Cow, but a male. There seems to be quite a bit of individual variation on color & pattern among individual specimens with that species, but that orange tail petty much cinches it. If it's not a Shaw's, then it's something very closely related and similar.


----------

